# Farmina Natural and Delicious Lamb&Blueberry



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Today I introduced to my 2 year old German Shepherd, Farmina: Natural and Delicious Lamb&Blueberry.

No grains, no transgenics, reminds me a bit of Acana. I live in Brazil and I believe, this is the top food we can get around here, surely much better than the Eukanuba,Hills,Royal Canine top of the lune products (which still average pretty bad in dog food reviews).


My dog ate the whole bowl in like a minute. I never saw him drip and drop soo much saliva... He was never a fan of Royal Canine Adult (remember, in Brazil we got no Orijen, Acana, Wolfsblut etc), but he ate the whole thing as it was his last dish.

I researched this product a lot and it seems it is not available in the US, but it is in Europe very popular, and seems to be competing with Orijen, Acana. They are an Italian based pet food producing company.

Here is what it is made of, some people say it is similar to Acana. I will keep all updated on how my dog progresses with this but so far, so good !

Lamb & blueberry | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

On the downside, this food is very expensive.

Goes for about 200 usd for 30 lbs here, but that is how things are in third world countries, quality = has its outragrous price.

Question:

Comparing the ingredients of it to the Royal Canine Adult, what would you stay with ?

Lamb and blueberry
Lamb & blueberry | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

Boar and Apple
Boar & Apple | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

Chicken & Pomegranate
Chicken & Pomegranate | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

Fish and Orange
Fish & Orange | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

YIKES! If you can afford it, go with it. But I wouldn't starve the family over dog food or anything. :shocked: I have no problems with brands like Eukanuba or Royal Canin though.

What about raw? Would that be possible? I'm sure you've got some great meat sources over there.


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

hi,

We got a lot of meat choices here but there are two problems.

1. I myself do not know, how this raw food works.I know there is a lot of stuff written about it, but that is exactly the problem, there is so much different stuff written about it, I do not know anymore whom to follow. So i ask you for this favor, in case you do know a perfect, great article to raw feed, that would be appreciated.

2. Is the third world country Brazil problem. No idea how this country will be the 5th largest world economy by 2015. Anyway, I do not trust the quality of the butchers or the people that arrange the raw food.

There are 2 categories:

1. The good quality butchers (they cost A LOT)
2. The regular butchers where I do mot trust the meat etc at all... I mean it is regular for people to develop 10 yard long intestinal worms in this place by eating bad quality food and happens a lot, so, I am once again going to have to pay a lot for it.

That is what I like in the US, Europe a lot. The foods undergo mandatory controlls and quality and if in case something is foul, the people responsible face some severe penalties and consequences.

In Brazil, no. The guy that sold you the garbage to begin with even becomes protection by local authorities for whatever ridiculous reasons.

Thanks again,


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to mention.

Royal Canine, Eukanuba in the US are considered ok food, like 3 out of 5 stars. But there is quality control, there are clean facilities that produce it.

Royal Canine, Eukanuba Brasil has their own formula. Heavy Grain, Transgenics everywhere. Quality horrible. Quality control for dog food does not really exist here, there is a Ministery of Agriculture stamp on it, but that organ is so corrupt that it must not have cost RC and Eukanuba, Hills a lot, to make them put the stamp there (that is how things work over here).
Going to Europe a lot, I saw the exact same food title from RC as the RC in Brazil. The same package, identical. The ingredients, or the kibbles, looked different, smelled different and tasted different (  ) not that I eat it but I am an ex-soldier and tasted worse. I just tested it to really see whether there is a differnece and there is !!!!

So, that is why I attacked RC and Eukanuba, it was region related and not the food. In Europe and in the US, RC etc has nothing to do with RC Brazil. Here, they make all worse, to save every cent and making more profit.


----------

